# How to attach a Speedlite to a lightstand



## KrisHunt

I'm getting my first Speedlite today, and maybe a ST-E2 wireless transmitter. I already own two lightstands that came with a light tent kit. The ends of the lightstands look like this:





Is this standard? Is it possible to attach a Speedlite to it? Will I need to buy some kind of intermediate attachment to go between them?


----------



## JimmyO

Read this

Strobist: Lighting 101


More specifically

Strobist: Lighting 101: Umbrella Adapters


----------



## TJ K

Yes it will be best to get something like an umbrella adapter. It will allow you to attach a speedlight and use an umbrella if you like to.

You can get something simple and cheap like this Interfit | STR117 Umbrella Bracket with Hot Shoe Adapter
or something of better quality like this:
Manfrotto | 026 Swivel Umbrella Adapter (Lite-Tite) | 026 | B&H

TJ


----------



## Big Mike

Canon 580 & 430 flashes come with a shoe stand like THIS.  
I believe it has a threaded connection on the bottom, so you can use it to attach the flash to a stand.


----------



## benhasajeep

Nikon and Canon have the nice little screw in their little plastic stands.  So you could mount directly to the stand.  Use the head tilt for angles.  If you want to mount an umbrela then you will need either a flash / umbrela bracket.  Or a grip that will clamp on the stand and the umbrela shaft.

There are lots of flash brackets and grips out there.


----------

